# TS Thin strip jig



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Onward with jigs .........


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Beautifully made Router but I can for-see a possible problem. If the wood varies in width it could jam between the strip and bearing. I'm sure that if Bj was to copy your idea, he would spring load the bearing assy. If you keep coming up with jigs like this, it won't be long before you rival Bj, the jig man of router forums!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

TWITA 

I made one but not as nice as yours. nice job bud 

======






Router is still my name said:


> Onward with jigs .........


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Buds,
Just playing around with my TS and router, it's been awhile since I made anything.
Way too hot in houston, 110 yesterday 100 today.
If I keep sweating like that all over my TS, no anti rust or wax will keep if from rusting.



> If the wood varies in width it could jam between the strip and bearing.


I agree Harry.
However, the premise of this jig and other commercial ones like it is, before cutting thin strips, the board has to be run through a joiner and have equal width across the length.
Then the jig allows you to zero the bearing against the saw blade and offset it by desired thickness. All cuts will be equal then.


----------



## Tale Gunner (Sep 24, 2004)

Very nice indeed. Looks like a really easy but accurate jig. Did your idea start with a jig from a magazine or just from necessity?


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

All jigs are product of necessity. 
There was a wood magazine few years back that had a similar jig and then the Rockler started selling them but the front bearing is way too small.
As a general rule, I will make a jig based on what I consider improvement like my circle-cutting jig taking into account having fun doing it and a chance to fire up the routers.
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/jigs-fixtures/10091d1198960494-new-ccj-ccj_2.jpg


----------



## Steven57 (Nov 19, 2010)

I understand everything about the jig, except how it's used. No fence? How do you keep the wood going straight?







Router is still my name said:


> Onward with jigs .........


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Steven57 said:


> I understand everything about the jig, except how it's used. No fence? How do you keep the wood going straight?


You use the fence as normal. Your fall-off on the left side of the blade is the piece you are actually cutting. To run another piece you move the fence closer to the blade until your material hits the bearing & rip another piece.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jlord said:


> You use the fence as normal. Your fall-off on the left side of the blade is the piece you are actually cutting. To run another piece you move the fence closer to the blade until your material hits the bearing & rip another piece.


I've been using them on the router table also instead of a table featherboard. Still use the fence feather board for holddown and anti kickback. Since they are pretty solid they seem to reduce snipe on smaller stuff. Haven't been using them that way long enough to be definitive about it though.


----------

